# LAZER Speedway-Michigan's Finest 1/10th scale On Road Racing



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

LAZER will be open for its first race on Sunday May 1st.
Dedicated asphalt track.
AMB Scoring
Electricity
Air Compressor
Gas Grill and snacks
Indoor and Shaded out door pit space
3 vehicles make a class
3 qualifiers and a Main
Plaques awarded 1st-3rd place finishes in all mains

Point Series Dates
One Drop
5/22
6/5
6/26
7/10
7/31
8/14
9/11

Home of the Tamiya F201 Formula One Constructors Series. 
2 car Team Racing of Tamiya F201 with spec motor,tires, gearing and batteries.
Contact [email protected] for more info.
2858 N. Wilmoth Hwy
Adrian, MI

Come and Join the fun!
Dan


----------



## alb (Oct 23, 2003)

I assume rubber tire for TCs?


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Stock and MOD electric class Rubber tires. Or they may seperate them into rubber and foam classes. Not sure what they are doing this year. I will check.
Nitro, your choice.
F201- Tamiya A or B's only.


----------



## alltech (Apr 20, 2005)

do you have a pic of the track? also what time does it start?and do you have nascar on at the track?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)




----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

There is a TV at the track, with so-so reception and only network channels. If Nascar is on network TV, we will have it on! 

We open at 8, racing starts about 11

We will not be open if its raining, if in doubt call ahead (517-263-2806), look here or on www.rcpimp.com for a message from us or one of the other local racers giving a weather report. If there is no answer on the phone it means we WILL be racing cuz we will already be out at the track.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Leslie,
Could you answer alb's question about tires? 
Thanks
Dan


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Alb, most racers use rubber in stock TC, any tire in Mod but we will run a foam tire stock class if there are enough racers with foam. 





alb said:


> I assume rubber tire for TCs?


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Its Sunday & its not raining !!! Lazer will open at 8:00, racing about 11


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

heres one from MORL a couple years back.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

LAZER is Open.
19T F-1 was FAST and will be very interesting.
We are gauging interest in a 19T Rubber tire class for the point series.
Pre mounted Take off 27s.
Same spec motor as the F-1s
If you are interested in participating.. chime in and let us know

We are also taking orders for Premounted Take Offs. $25 for a set of 4
If you need some, email us at [email protected] to place your order.
Dan


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

What 19t motor would you be using and how much for the tires?
Will you be open on Mother's day ?
Thanks.


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Barry we will be racing on Sunday, Mothers Day.....come on out!
-Leslie


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

$25 for a set of 4


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

Barry, for the 19T sedan class we are looking at the following:

Motor - Any 19T Spec motor (fixed 24 degree timing)

Tires - Take off premounted 27 or 32 (not decided yet)

Weight - Minimum per ROAR 53.8 oz (with transponder)

Body - Any 190 mm sedan body


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

perez1410 said:


> Tires - Take off premounted 27 or 32 (not decided yet)


I would highly suggest to go with the CS-27s. They work an temps. from about 40-140 without degrading or blistering. The 32s are like a rock and unless their is direct sunlight and a lot of heat they are like driving on ice. Plus the MORL is going to use the CS-27s so it would mean less tires for everyone to buy. Plus with the way they are making them now you can run them to the cord and they are the same speed and they made the tread thicker for more life as well.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

One more week until the 1st points race of the season!


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

this sunday the 22nd about 8 or so people from kalamazoo area will come over to race, for the first points series race. been waiting along time to run at lazer heard its alot of fun. cant wait. hope to see everyone there.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

So have you decided on the tires yet ??I already have 4 new sets of Sorex tires 28r and 32r mounted Can I run them or will i have to get some take off27??If so will you have some at lazer for sale?Nobody here in GR hvae them.


perez1410 said:


> Barry, for the 19T sedan class we are looking at the following:
> 
> Motor - Any 19T Spec motor (fixed 24 degree timing)
> 
> ...


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

I wouldn't worry too much about your tires it seems the class rules are still open to debate.. I don't think you need to run out and get new tires for the first race. But I believe that their will be a limited supply of tires for sale. 

Just come on out and have fun it looks like we will have perfect racing weather.. 
See ya there.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

lazerpunk said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about your tires it seems the class rules are still open to debate.. I don't think you need to run out and get new tires for the first race. But I believe that their will be a limited supply of tires for sale.
> 
> Just come on out and have fun it looks like we will have perfect racing weather..
> See ya there.



As far as tires, I think it should be TakeOff 27's, that would work nicely with the MORL series.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Barry Z said:


> As far as tires, I think it should be TakeOff 27's, that would work nicely with the MORL series.


Thats find i may just run mod as I am not running the morl and I just spent $$$$$on tires for this summer.But you never know if they have some takeoffs there I may get some and still run the 19t class.:thumbsup:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

dude, get 2 sets of cs27 and run the WHOLE summer....


----------



## cronic (Apr 16, 2005)

Is there a link for directions or any othere way I can get directions!
Thanks


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

YGPM my good man


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Check your PM cronic.......


----------



## cronic (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## EAGLECLAW (Jul 9, 2004)

I would also like some info on the directions


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Check your PM Eagleclaw


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Its dry out with blue skies.......lets race!


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks to all you guys from the GR-KZoo area for coming out today! Sorry about the rainout....we hope you will come back again.

The next (first) Points race will be June 5 and we will try to fit this cancelled one in sometime in July or August
-Leslie & Russ


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

You guys racing this weekend? Sun?


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Greg, yes we will be racing on Sunday as long as the weather cooperates! We'll be out there at 8 am


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Sunday, Sunday.....Sunday at Lazer Speedway! The weather is looking good, no rain predicted until late in the day.....come on out, lets race!!


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Geez, I guess I can just post a repeat of last Sunday's forecast and add that the first Points race of the season will be held tomorrow. Come on out & have some fun!


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

racing was great. we had more people come from kalamazoo this time than before when it was rained out, everyone enjoyed it. a few frustrating moments but the day was good relaxing and everyone drove clean. hats off to everyone involved with lazer spedway, thanks for putting on a great show. track was dialed, and the weather was great. couldnt ask for more.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Crud - I meant to give Fred some MORL flyers to hand out at the race. 

If anyone will be heading out to Lazer this coming and can take some there for me, I'd appreciate it.

-Rich


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Russ and Leslie,
Thanks for a great race day!!
Dan


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks for the nice comments guys! Russ & I are really glad you had a good time yesterday! 

The next Points race is June 26. The race that was rained out for May has been rescheduled for August 28, please make a note of that. There are a total of 7 races with one drop. 

Memo Raupp was the winner of the Helios Controller/Spektrum Unit...lucky guy









I will post the Point standings here & they will also be available for your viewing at the track: 

STOCK TC 
Brayden Sundstrand 100 
Kyle Munson 99 
Carlos Perez 98 
Nathan Pray 97 
Chuck Hartmeyer 96 
Ken Bates 95 
Jason Powell 94 
Vaughn White 93 
Matt Spradling 92 
Jason Blades 92 (TQ Point) 
T Bone 90 
Josh Short 89 
James Raupp 88 
Chad Cunningham 87 
John Swider 86 
Greg Johnson 85 
Mike Sheets 84 
Steven Devine 83 
TJ 82 
Mike Norton 81 
Dan Burnham 80 
Ty White 79 
Barb Bury 78 
Memo Raupp 77 
George Tschupp 76 
Todd Beutler 75 
Frank Johnson 74 
Lew Buko 73 
Leroy Lentz 72 

Nitro Sedan 
Matt Spradling 101 (TQ Point) 
Mike Sheets 99 
James Raupp 98 
Memo Raupp 97 

19 Turn 
Fred Baumgartner 101 (TQ point) 
John Discher 99 
Carlos Perez 98 
Dan Burnham 97 
Jon Ferman 96 

Novice 
Nick Discher 100 
Madison Johnson 99 
John Stubbs 98 
Jeremy Handley 97 
Wendy Beutler 96 
Jennie Raupp 95 
Kyle White 94 
Liam Maiher 93 
Roger Holt -- 
Richard Byrd -- TQ 

Formula One
John Discher 33/10:18.51 ..100 
Derek M 33/10:25.69.. 100 TQ 
Fred B 32/10:23.76.. 98 
John Swider 31/10:21.93.. 97 
Carlos Perez 31/10:22.12.. 96 
Dan Burnham 30/10:22.14.. 95 
Jason Powell 30/10:24.20.. 94 
Nathan Pray 28/10:13.30.. 93 
Memo Raupp 27/10:17.46.. 92 
Greg Johnson 26/10:17.49.. 91 
Brad Palmer 23/10:24.81.. 90 
James Raupp 17/ 7:53.30.. 89 
Todd Beutler 13/ 6:48.09.. 88 
Chuck H 11/ 6:28.87.. 87 
Scott --- DNS


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Its raining here this morning & the forcast is more rain....we will be closed today


----------



## Dakota2763 (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey people Been a while How is the F1 Class going if you want to pic it up Stop by and check out what we are doing in F1 Racing start here ok. 
www.mlpmotorsports.net www.slcf1.com (cool video) www.formula1-rc.com

Post reply at www.mi-tuning.org Let us know what you think!


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

*Points Race*

The weather is looking wonderful for Sunday!!!
This will be the second Points race of the season and your last chance to get in the series... There are 7 races, 1 drop.
We hope everyone will come out and enjoy a little R&R, racing & relaxation!


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Great day of racing at LAZER!!! 
If you have not tried it out yet this summer.. you are missing the best On Road Racing in Michigan.


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Hi all!
Back from my airplane trips (for now) and I cant find the lazer holiday scedule? Is there racing this sunday july 3?
Ken


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Ken we will be closed this Sunday July 3 but back to racing on July 10 with a Points race......hope to see you then!
-Leslie


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Anybody running 19-turn or Modified tomorrow? And is race time still 11:00?


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

19t yes


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Awesome new layout at LAZER!! Racing was Fast and Fun and made for a great race day!
Thanks to Russ and Leslie for the best Onroad Facility in Michigan!
Dan


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Thank you Dan ! We are glad you had a good time!

Here are the points to date, 3 races in. Keep in mind there is one drop & those with the 100+ points have missed one race which will be their drop. Those who missed 2 races are not listed.

There are not enough racers in the Nitro class to qualify toward points so I will not include them on here but will keep the score in the "Points" book at the track for bragging rights! 

I will post Novice on here cuz new drivers deserve the praise for their accomplishments! 


Stock Sedan: 
Chuck Hartmeyer 96...101(TQ)...101(TQ)= 298 
Nathan Pray 97...97...98= 292 
Josh Short 89...99...99= 287 
James Raupp 88...98...95= 281 
TBone 90...89...97= 276 
Steve Devine 83...94...94= 271 
Dan Burnham 80...95...93= 268 
Barb Bury 78...85...91= 254 
Memo 77...84...90= 251 
Frank Johnson 74...83...88= 245 
Kyle Munson 99... 0...92= 191 
Carlos 98...92... 0= 190 
Vaughn White 93... 0...96= 189 
Matt Spradling 92...96... 0= 188 
Jason Powell 94...91... 0= 185 
Mike Sheets 84...93... 0= 177 
John Swider 86...90... 0= 176 
Greg Johnson 85...88... 0= 173 
Joe Gates 0...82...89= 171 
TJ 82...87... 0= 169 
Lew Buko 73...86... 0= 159 

19 Turn Sedan: 

Fred B. 101(TQ)...99(TQ)...101(TQ)= 301 
Dish 99...93...99= 291 
Dan Burnham 97...94...97= 288 
Jon Ferman 96...95...96= 287 
Barry Z 0...99...98= 197 
Derek 0..100...95= 195 
Carlos 98...96... 0= 194 

Formula One:

Dish 100...99...100= 299
Fred 98..101(TQ)...100(TQ)= 299
Derek 100(TQ)...98...98= 296
Nathan 93...95...96= 284
Dan 95...92...95= 282
Brad 90...93...97= 280
Memo 92...91...93= 276
James 89...90...94= 273
JohnSwider97...96... 0= 193
Carlos 96...97.. 0= 193
Jason 94...90...0= 184


Novice: 
Nick Discher 100...99..100= 299 
John Stubbs 98..100.. 0= 198 
Roxy 0...98...99= 197 
Madison Johnson 99...96... 0= 195 
Jennie Raupp 95... 0...98= 193 

Thanks to everyone who came out yesterday! It was nice seeing Fred Knapp again & meeting the rest of the group from GR!
The MORL race is next Sunday, 
(rain date July 24) and the next Points race is July 31. 
-Leslie 




Race at Lazer....Everyplace else is just a parking lot! 
the Points results


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey LL- I dropped you an email last week...did you get it?


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

No If I didn't answer it, I never received it....sorry I am online alot & I always try to be prompt with my replies.....


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Got your email Ben. We only run 10th scale here & I am not aware of any local interest in Pan cars. Sorry.
-Leslie


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

How many entries were there Sunday?


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Greg, there were 50 entries


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Well boys & girls, it rained over night & its raining out now so I guess we will be closed today 
There is a Points race next Sunday 7/31, hope to see everyone then! 
-Leslie


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

How often do you race over there at Lazer? Do you run 1/10 nitro sedans?


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

We race every Sunday, if it doesn't rain & we do race 1/10 nitro sedans
We open at 8 and racing starts at 11:00. This Sunday 7/31 is our 4th Points race of the season....come on out sometime!


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

I will get in touch with Fred Knapp to get directions over there. I would like
to come out and give it a shot. What are the fees for running with you.
Also, What are the 1/10 nitros running for tires?

Thanks,


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Nitro junkie check your PM


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Got it!!!

Thanks,


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

The weather is looking perfect for a Points race this Sunday!!!


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

*And the winner was......*

I wanted to tell everyone that Josh Short was the lucky winner of the Turbo 35
Many thanks to all of you who participated in the raffle.

We have scheduled & reschedule the rained out points race for Sept 18. That will be the final race of the season. So the rest of the Points races are now, Aug.14, Sept 11 and Sept. 18

It was a great day for racing today, thanks to all of you who came out.
I will post points sometime tomorrow.
-Leslie


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

*Points Standings*

These are the totals following race 4. I cut & pasted from above & added the new score & changed the total so they may not be in the correct order. 


Stock Sedan: 
Chuck Hartmeyer 96...101(TQ)...101(TQ)...100= 398 
Nathan Pray 97...97...98...99= 391 
Josh Short 89...99...99...91= 378 
James Raupp 88...98...95...90= 371 
TBone 90...89...97...98= 374 
Steve Devine 83...94...94...89= 360 
Dan Burnham 80...95...91...0= 266 
Barb Bury 78...85...88...85= 336 
Memo 77...84...87...83= 331 
Frank Johnson 74...83...85...84= 326 
Carlos 98...92... 0...95= 285 
Vaughn White 93... 0...96...0= 189 
Kyle Munson 99... 0...89...0= 188 
Matt Spradling 92...96... 0...97= 285 
Jason Powell 94...91... 0...94(TQ)= 279 
Mike Sheets 84...93... 0...88= 265 
John Swider 86...90... 0...92= 268 
Greg Johnson 85...88... 0...94= 267 
TJ 82...87... 0...82= 251 
Mike Norton...81...0...0...96= 177 
Joe Gates 0...82...86= 168 
Lew Buko 73...86... 0= 159 
Brayden S. 100... 0... 0= 100 
Wayne Smith 0... 0... 93= 93 
David Smith 0... 0... 92= 92 
Jason Blades 92(TQ)0... 0= 92 
Kai Goff 0... 0... 90= 90 
Ben Belote 0...81... 0= 81 
George Tschupp 76... 0... 0= 76 
Todd Beutler 75... 0... 0= 75 
Leroy Lentz 72... 0... 0= 72 

19 Turn Sedan: 

Fred B. 101(TQ)...99(TQ)...101(TQ)...101(TQ)= 402 
Dish 99...93...99...99= 390 
Dan Burnham 97...94...97...0= 288 
Jon Ferman 96...95...96...97= 384 
Barry Z 0...99...98...0= 197 
Derek 0..100...95...0= 195 
Carlos 98...96... 0...96= 290 
Mark Rodney 0...97... 0= 97 

Novice: 
Nick Discher 100...99..100= 299 
John Stubbs 98..100.. 0...100= 298 
Roxy 0...98...99...99= 296 
Madison Johnson 99...96... 0...98= 293 
Jennie Raupp 95... 0...98= 193 
Jeremy Handley 97... 0... 0= 97 
Molly Gates 0...97... 0= 97 
Wendy Beutler 96... 0... 0= 96 
Kyle White 94... 0... 0= 94 
Liam Maiher 93... 0... 0= 93 

F1:

Dish......100.. 99......100...99 = 398 
Fred...... 98..101(TQ)..100(TQ)...101(TQ)= 400 
Derek.....100(TQ)...98...98...98= 394 
Nathan.... 93...95...95...96= 379 
Dan......95...92...94...0= 281 
Brad.....90...93...97...97= 377 
Memo.....92...91...92...92= 367 
James....89...90...93...93= 365 
John 
Swider...97...96... 0...94= 287 
Carlos...96...97... 0...95= 288 
Jason....94...90... 0...91= 275 
Chuck 87...94... 0= 191 
NickEast..0... 0...96= 96 
Todd.....88... 0... 0= 88


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Its not raining now & the sattelite image doesn't look too bad but the forcast says rain........ 
So Russ says we are going to try to race


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Its my day to play, see you soon!
Ken


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

*Point Standings*

Points totals without a drop:

Stock Sedan
Chuck Hartmeyer.. 490
Nathan Pray .. 486
Josh Short .... 478
T Bone .. 472
Steven Devine.. 451
Carlos... 381
Jason Powell... 376
James Raupp.. 371
Greg Johnson... 361
Mike Sheets... 358
Dan Burnham... 356
John Swider... 355
Barb Bury... 336
Memo Raupp... 331
Frank Johnson.. 326
and those who have/are participating:
Matt Spradling, TJ, Vaughn White, Kyle Munson, Mike Norton, Joe Gates, Lew Buko, Brayden Sundstrand, Wayne Smith, David Smith, Jason Blades, Kai Goff, Ben Belote, George Tschupp, Todd Beutler, Leroy Lentz, Chris Erhart, Mike Roe, Craig Schafer, Nick East, Noah Piggot, Matt Parsons, Russ Johnson, Bob Coleman

19T Sedan
Fred... 502
Dish... 390
Carlos..388
Dan ... 385
Jon... 384
Derek.. 295
and others who have/are participating:
Barry Z, Mark Rodney, Brian Bowen, Steve Devine, Ken Bates

Novice
John Stubbs ...396
Becky Devine...395
Madison J... 390
Nick Discher.. 299
Others who have/are participating:
Jennie Raupp, Jeremy Handley, Wendy Beutler, Kyle White, Liam Maiher, Molly Gates, Nick Stockford

Formula One
Point totals without a drop
Fred ...98-101-100-101-101=501
Dish ...100-99-100-99-X=398
Derek ...100-98-98-98-99=493
Carlos...96-97-X-95+97=385
Nathan...93-95-95-96-98-477
Brad... 90-93-97-97-94=471
Dan.... 95-92-94-X-96=]377
Jason.. 94-90-X-91-95=370
Memo... 92-91-92-92-X=367
James R..89-90-93-93-X=365
John Sw..97-96-X-94-X=287
Others who have/are participating:
Chuck Hartmeyer, Nick East, Todd Beutler, Jordon Young


----------

